# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  вопрос о старших преданных.

## tirtha kirti das

Харе Кришна,Прабху.Пожалуйста,примите мои поклоны.находясь среди преданных,я заметил,что иногда продвинутым преданным называют не того,кто действительно таким является,а того,кто имеет много денег.Почему так происходит?

----------

